# Camel Steak, Anyone?



## wayneL (5 August 2009)

Great Idea I reckon:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...alians-urged-to-eat-camels-not-cull-them.html



> Australians urged to eat camels not cull them
> Australians are being urged to eat camel meat to help tackle their population explosion.
> 
> By Bonnie Malkin in Alice Springs
> ...


----------



## prawn_86 (5 August 2009)

Yeh heard a story on TripleJ about this around 6 months ago. Apparently camel bacon is the go also.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 August 2009)

Funny our Kanga export industry is about to collapse because Russia has put banned them and there is no "demand" for it here. Russia is the main export market, like 80% or something 

What really needs to be done is to create some dodgy export industry of camel meat, not live , funded by K.rudd where 20 camels go into the abattoir and 1 comes out the other end.

This will then make mass culling of a pest more acceptable to the phublic.


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> and there is no "demand" for it here.(roo)




That's because we left Oz.  Used to live on the stuff, really miss it living here in UK.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 August 2009)

Yes funny ain't it? Its a great meat, far superior to say lamb. Yet we snub it. Strange that the doughy eyed poms didn't take it back to Europe as a domesticated beast. 

Could of been Oz contribution to the culinary world like S.Americas vanilla/Cocoa/tomato/etc

Instead our contribution has been this,


----------



## glenn_r (5 August 2009)

I bet if they sold packaged camel toe, it would fly off the shelf.

Then again Billy Brownless had a bit of camel toe showing whilst wearing that yellow lyca TAC crash dummy suit at the footy last week.. :bad:


----------



## Buddy (5 August 2009)

*Rudd called a 'serial killer' on US TV*

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25886863-12377,00.html

Now, Erin Burnett is a bit of a looker.
Couldnt find any pics of Erin Burnett camel toe.


----------



## Mofra (5 August 2009)

Imagine it wouldn't taste too bad, I'd certainly try it. 

I'm off to Peru in October where Alpaca steak is common, and the national specialty (apart from cerviche') is roasted guinea pig so a few obscure meats will be on the menu already.


----------



## Ato (5 August 2009)

Shouldnt Cramer do a nude spread, too? Maybe Rudd can send him a camel or two to pose on?


----------



## white_crane (5 August 2009)

I have tried camel.  It was unlike anything else I had eaten before, a bit sweet, a bit everything really.  I did enjoy it though.

Anyone in Darwin - just go down to the Mindil Beach markets and go to the Road Kill stand (you kill it, we grill it - lol). You can try all sorts of stuff - croc, roo, camel, buffalo, possum etc..

Up here in Nth Qld, some farmers are actually trialling camels as a means of weed control - they eat most of the weeds.


----------



## gav (5 August 2009)

How much protein is in camel meat?  Roo meat is extremely high in CLA, does camel meat have any benefits like this over other meats?


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 August 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Yeh heard a story on TripleJ about this around 6 months ago. *Apparently camel bacon is the go also*.




I had it on a "road kill" pizza once... REALLY good, sincerely.


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2009)

Just having a giggle over the difference between English and Australian culture.

There is just no way that "Road Kill" would be marketable over here.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Just having a giggle over the difference between English and Australian culture.
> 
> There is just no way that "Road Kill" would be marketable over here.





"Road Kill " jerky a top seller in the roadhouses and deli,s around WA also 

excellent brand name 

another bizzo name to catch my eye , but this in Hobart 

"The Dogs Breakfast Trading co "

gotta love australia


----------



## moXJO (5 August 2009)

Hang on a sec is it true we are using air strikes on the camels?
What is this operation camel nuke, what do they mean by air strikes?


----------



## CapnBirdseye (5 August 2009)

Why not charge Americans $2000 to shoot them with rocket-launchers?


----------



## moXJO (5 August 2009)

Camel powered green energy perhaps. Hell isn't there over a million of them. I'd like to see some evil genius use them as some kind of super army.


----------



## Ageo (6 August 2009)

Like most feral animals that are declared as pests in Aus they should be culled then sold as meat instead of left to rot.

The problem they reckon is diseases but a wild animal is much more healthier then a domesticated one 9 times out of 10.

I know plenty of mates who hunt camels over in W.A and the meat they reckon is tops.


In the end if you culled them and consumed the meat it would be doing 2 positive things:

* Reducing feral animal impacts on our environment
* the more wild meat aussies eat the healthier a nation we become

Need i say more?


----------



## nunthewiser (6 August 2009)

Ageo said:


> Need i say more?




Yes 

you need a catchy phrase like "stick some pork on ya fork " 

perhaps ." grab a lump of hump " ?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (6 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Great Idea I reckon:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...alians-urged-to-eat-camels-not-cull-them.html




Yeah there has to money in it somewhere, Even if we just package them as animal feed, Dog meat etc.

I am sure priced at $200 a tonne, we will have ample hunters willing to shoot them, and ample buyers of the protein, anyone from chum and pal to big bens pies.


----------



## knocker (6 August 2009)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Yeah there has to money in it somewhere, Even if we just package them as animal feed, Dog meat etc.
> 
> I am sure priced at $200 a tonne, we will have ample hunters willing to shoot them, and ample buyers of the protein, anyone from chum and pal to big bens pies.




Mix the stuff in with some wild boar and sell it has some boutique meat lol


----------



## knocker (6 August 2009)

Cute buggers when they are asleep lol


----------



## Happy (6 August 2009)

I didn't eat camel that I know of, but meat is meat.

And if I could buy 1 kilo for 5 bucks I would not buy anything else until we eat all 1,000,000 of them


----------



## knocker (6 August 2009)

Happy said:


> I didn't eat camel that I know of, but meat is meat.
> 
> And if I could buy 1 kilo for 5 bucks I would not buy anything else until we eat all 1,000,000 of them




Absolutely. 1 kilo of crap steak here in the UK is 17 pound. That's 35$ and its tough as nails. 

Give me camel any day.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2009)

KRudd is a serial killer??

ROTFLMAO!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...labelled-a-serial-killer-over-camel-cull.html



> Australian PM Kevin Rudd labelled a 'serial killer' over camel cull
> An American newsreader has branded Kevin Rudd, the Australian prime minister, a 'serial killer' in a bizarre outburst over his government's plans to control a feral camel problem with aerial culling....


----------



## moXJO (14 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> KRudd is a serial killer??
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...labelled-a-serial-killer-over-camel-cull.html




Yeah cramer from mad money and that chick. Camelcide was what they came up with


----------



## knocker (15 August 2009)

And on the same page this:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...tralia-Koda-the-dwarf-American-miniature.html

WTF are the yanks on nowdays. First they accuse us of killing ferel camels, while they are secretly gentically modifying animals. lol next they will be churning out midgets to ride on these beasts. ROFLMAO


----------



## veni_vedi_vici (15 August 2009)

Its up to individual taste. In Eygpt we ordered a 'beef burger', it came out, me, my sister and mum both took a bite and spat it out, looking up we noticed dad had already eaten his then went on to eat ours. YUCK! its kinda like horse meat and has a very strong taste.

V (the chips on the side were nice though


----------

